
Death by Over Friending - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/07/12/death-by-over-friending/
======
exch
It is interesting how Facebook's 'Friend Suggestions' quickly made your list
spiral out of control.

They are just suggestions. You are in no way obligated to add any single one
of them.

I find myself wondering why some people think it does mean that. The author is
by no means the only one I have seen this happen to. Some of my own facebook
'friends' behave similarly. I never understood this behaviour.

